# Sharonville Gun Show



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this show any good? Anybody gone to this one?
It would be a bit of a trip for me to go,but if its a large show I might go. I have a couple guns I would like to sell or trade.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have heard its like the other shows around, there are some deals to be had but dont go thinking its the best in the state. I have heard more positive things about the OGC show at Vets then any of them as of late.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Big show, it is not. It's probably 1/2 to 1/3 the size of the show @ Hara.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah, last time i went it seemed like it was about 1/2 the size with the same amount of people. A little too cramped for me. I've almost given up on gun shows. prices aren't too competitive and you just can't haggle like you used to be able to.


----------

